# Some Pics of Finn!!!



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I stole your camera strap! Come chase me...









I eat your ornaments!









Looks like fun 









I smoosh the piggy!









Ooooohhh









Just hangin' on mommy









Let me taste you









Dancing on the snowman









Hiss, I protect my mommy!









Perfect place to preen!









I love my boy! 

Oh and for a good ending, an akward shot!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww love the pics and bird! lol so cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Great photos, and captions! Finn is adorable, he has such pretty coloring/patterns.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you! I was writting captions when I should have been doing my school work haha. And thanks Solace, he does have a unique color, I think hes cinnamon even though he is really light grey, not brownish. I love you tiel in your avatar, whats her/his name? I love lutinos!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was going to say he is a Cinnamon Pied, but now I am not sure! What were you told his mutation is? 

And thank you! The baby in my avatar is one of the 6 babies I am hand-raising at the moment, I am keeping this one, the one in my avatar — she/he is a Platinum Pearl. 

Here is a better photo:










I do however have a Lutino, Ella, and one of the other babies I have is a Lutino too.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww Finn is too cute


----------



## babydoll101 (Jul 17, 2010)

Those pics are so cute!!! He is beautiful


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks, I have been told he is a cinnamin pied. I also thought fallow pied but only his pupils are red, I love your platnum pearl, I have never heard of it but she is so cute!!! Do you think hes a cinn pied? Or maybe just a misfit


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a pretty baby. I saw the picture with the cubes and got so excited you may have guinea pigs in it. Then I saw you do have a gorgeous piggy too. I have 6 boars myself.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What a handsome boy  Yes, he is a cinnamon pied. His color is very soft and nice.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I loved the one where he standing on the guinea pig... He is so adorable


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!  And yes I do have guinea pigs. I had 3 but one recently died because of a genetic disorder and he was only 3, but I rescued him knowing he would not live long. The other boys are Giggles, the one in the pic and Jack who I rescued and only has 1 eye. I have made the cages a bit smaller because Jack and Giggles dont get along and need to be housed seperate. The one who died, Slash used to live with Giggles.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww im so sorry


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, it's okay now, he was a great pig but he is not suffering. He had a great life. I miss him but I have my other boys so it's not too sad.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

awww poor piggy... saddle up eh?


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha yeah, they are actually good friends! Other when Finn gets too pesky for him.


----------

